# MTD Lawn Flite Classic



## camaroz

I have a MTD Lawn Flite Classic that looks 30-40 years old. I have search google looking for any information and I have had no success what-so-ever.
Serial # 41-023-4606
Model # 824-501 A133D

It has a B&S 16 hp engine but so far I have not found the serial # on the engine.

I have included 3 photos to help. Hopefully someone can point me in the right direction.

Thanks everyone.

100_2239 640X480.jpg
100_2240 640X480.jpg
100_2241 640X480.jpg


----------



## jhngardner367

If the engine numbers aren't on a metal tag,on the top shroud,look on the shrouds that cover the cylinder heads.It should start as 42xxxx-xxxx-x,for the model#,then have 8 numbers after that for the serial#.


----------



## dangeroustoys56

Bieng that old of a tractor- most likely the motor numbers are stamped into the flywheel shroud sides or side heat covers ( over the heads) - since its all painted , youll have to look real close to see the indentations of the numbers/letters - the first two numbers of the code are the year of the motor on briggs motors.

The motor appears original to the tractor so figure its the same year as the motor or a year newer . It looks to be a late 70's early 80's engine - they had the 'magnetron ignition' sticker on the flywheel grate.


----------



## camaroz

Thanks guys, I did manage to find the engine numbers. Amazing how well they can disappear with a thick layer of dust. As soon as I hit the area with a rag, BAM, they were clear as day.

Model # 402707
Type # 0155 01
Code # 82120812
It looks like the engine is from 1982, so the tractor must be around that time (+/- 1 year)

Looking at the serial number from the tractor 41-023-4606 and taking the "41" the "4" might represent tractor as newer model use "14" and the "1" will mark the year 1981. I could be totally wrong with this but it seems to make some sort of sense.

41 or 141 = 1981
42 or 142 = 1982
43 or 143 = 1983
etc

I did mange to fine some manuals for this machine, for anyone else who needs these manuals I will leave a link to them.

If anyone has one of these tractors please let me know I want to do a slow restoration of this one and I may need some inside on missing parts.

Thanks

1981 - 770-0866 (141-824).pdf
1982 - 770-1773 (142-824).pdf
1983 - 770-2461 (143-824).pdf
1984 - 770-3182 (144-824).pdf


----------



## Mftl4488

i have got one but mine only has a 10hp in it i am restoring mine as well


----------

